# Validierung von Internetadressen - Kontroll Mail oder so.



## Gast (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo, ich soll eine kleine Client-Server Anwendung mit DB Anbindung schreiben. Hierbei sollen sich Nutzer selber registrieren koennen. Ich weiss wie ich ueberpruefe ob die Adresse eine richtige Adresse ist



```
String pattern = "^[_a-z0-9-]+(\\.[_a-z0-9-]+)*@[a-z0-9-]+(\\.[a-z0-9-]+)*((\\.[a-z]{2,4})|(\\.museum))$";
String email = "test@test.de";

Boolean b = Pattern.matches(pattern, email);
```

aber ich wuerde ganz gerne ueberpruefen ob der Nutzer Zugang zu der Adresse hat. Im Netz erhaelt man ja oft ne Mail wie "Bitte klicken Sie diesen Link um Ihren Account zu aktivieren". Mir egal ob das ueber die DB(MySQL) oder Java geregelt wird. Wenn einer mir helfen kann wie das geht oder eine andere praktikable Idee hat dann wuerd ich mich freuen!


----------



## André Uhres (18. Okt 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich wuerde ganz gerne ueberpruefen ob der Nutzer Zugang zu der Adresse hat.


Dein Beitrag enthält schon die Antwort (wenn ich das richtig sehe):
_Im Netz erhaelt man ja oft ne Mail wie "Bitte klicken Sie diesen Link um Ihren Account zu aktivieren"._
Wenn der Nutzer das tut, dann muss er ja Zugang zu der Adresse haben  :roll:


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2008)

hehe, ja das weiss ich. aber wie mach ich das??^^


----------



## HoaX (18. Okt 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe, ja das weiss ich. aber wie mach ich das??^^



wie macht man was? ne mail verschicken? erkennen welcher benuzer das was? *vernünftige fragen stellen?*


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2008)

ok... 

1. mail verschicken an benutzer.

2. antwort erhalten. ich kann zwar dem nutzer einen code mitschicken den er eingeben soll, aber einen link wuerd ich einfacher finden.

danke


----------

